# The Warriors



## Fordy74

Are improving. But the thing I really like about them is they are very entertaining to watch. This is only the 3rd or 4th time ive gotten to watch them and in each game the pace and action was scintilating.. I also adore J-Rich. Love his game. :clap:


----------



## futuristxen

Yeah this is going to be the team to watch next season. I've only seen them a few times this season after the Davis trade and they are a lot of fun.

I love watching Pietrus.

And I didn't realize Zarko had bulked up so much. He's clearly on the juice.

J-Rich has quietly arrived as an NBA player.

They have a lottery pick this year too, no? Or did they trade it for Baron?


----------



## Fordy74

Not sure, but if they can add even more young talent through the draft they are gonna be special. I also love Pietrus, wow is he athletic and explosive. If only he could fine tune his offensive game a little more.


----------



## Kunlun

They have three young tall Euro players that are similar when you think of them.


----------



## LuckyAC

Zarko is by far the most developed of the three though.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Looks like Pietrus has a dunk to put on his site now ))


----------



## Hibachi!

Looks like Mullin aint lookin so bad now?


----------



## Gambino

I said they are the 99-00 Mavs lol. I like Pietrus and Cabarkaba. they will be solid players.


----------



## ATLien

They look pretty good on paper, but I'll hold off for any more praise than that.

Mullin and Montgomery have not impressed.


----------



## Cap

I'm actually looking forward to what they can do next year. I love Pietrus' game.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Andris Biedrins really surprised me when I saw him play. I never thought that he wouldn't be a stiff.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

S-Star said:


> Looks like Mullin aint lookin so bad now?


 He is looking a little better, until Foyles contract gets in the way of something.


----------



## Mavs41

If Baron Davis ever grows up this team could be dangerous. He's still a baby, just take for example how he tried to pick a fight with Dirk. He's turned into a smaller version of Antoine Walker when he was immature a couple years ago.


----------



## futuristxen

gian said:


> Andris Biedrins really surprised me when I saw him play. I never thought that he wouldn't be a stiff.


Yeah. He was not how I pictured him in my head. In fact I find it a little difficult at times to tell the diffrence between he and Troy Murphy at times on the court. And he's only 18?


----------



## thebac

The have loads of young talent, but still have to put it together. They kind of remind me of the Clippers a few years back.

Mullin messed up signing Foyle and Fisher to such huge contracts.


----------



## Pioneer10

Davis, Zarko, Pietrius, and Biedrins are keepers along with Jrich. Dunleavy also looks he stepped it up a little bit. This will be a very dangerous team next year.

The only question will they mature or not: they jacked up way too many three last night even before they lost their cool.

I'm betting the get bogut though as Stern won't let this big market (SF/Oakland) stay stagnant for much longer


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Andris Biedrins is younger than Darko, got half of the hype, and is already quite a bit better than him. I can't tell how good of a player (Biedrins) is going to turn out to be, but the fact that he throws it down hard and rebounds well tells me that there is a good chance he'll at least be a productive player, on some level, in the NBA. He does have some of the 18-year-old-rookie butterflies, I think, but not nearly as much as Darko had. So I think he's fine.

The rest of these guys I'm not sure about. You can like how flashy they are, but to me it screams of unfulfilled potential. A guy like Pietrus I'm not so impressed with. People love him to death, but all I can see is that he's athletic, nothing beyond that. Desmond Mason is about as athletic, and actually is a pretty good offensive player besides just dunking, but no one seems to talk about him. I think the Pietrus love will go down as time progresses.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Zarko, I think, has the most potential, just because he's the guy who seems to be getting better. Guys like Dunleavy and Pietrus look the same as always. Zarko still might not turn out to be anything special. I like his confidence, but he hasn't shown a consistent jump shot yet. He attacks the basket nice, but only when Davis, Fisher, or Richardson clear the space for him, he can't do it on his own yet. So it would be nice if he became the next Dirk, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble

Fordy74 said:


> I also adore J-Rich. Love his game. :clap:


I agree I always liked him, love to watch him in his slam dunk appariences too...


----------



## Pioneer10

Still don't know why Phoenix dumped Zarko for nothing. He's on a cheap rookie contract and has a ton of talent. He's got great mobility for his size and like to attack the rim unlike a lot of Europeans. In addition he's got a good handle and decent jumpshot

Again he has too much threepointitis like the rest of the Warriors but hopefully Montogmery can make these guys stop jacking up quick threes and GS should be able to make the playoffs next year


----------



## Ballscientist

as I said, we are 1 more player to the 2006 Championship. That is big man in this draft.


----------



## SeaNet

Warriors better hope their young big guys develop, because they've got alot of money invested on the perimeter, and you've got to have quality big guys if you want your team to be legit. Specifically they need a post threat. That better become Biedrins because it'll never be Murphy.

Personally, I'm skeptical of a J-Rich B-Diddy back court. Too much shoot first pass (maybe) later. Teams where the guards don't spread it around rarely make it deep in the playoffs. I'm a big Monty fan though. I'd like to see him succeed.


----------



## Red_Bandit

Zarko on juice??? can someone post some pics of him now please??


----------



## Pacers Fan

The Warriors-Mavs game on Wednesday was awesome to see. Baron was making constant amazing plays, Pietrus was awesome, and I'm sure J-Rich has some great nights, too.


----------



## f22egl

The Warriors have reallly improved this year. Gilbert Arenas, Larry Hughes, and Antawn Jamison are all having career years.


----------



## Kunlun

f22egl said:


> The Warriors have reallly improved this year. Gilbert Arenas, Larry Hughes, and Antawn Jamison are all having career years.


You are referring to the Wizards. But they have all been on the Warriors at one point of their careers.


----------



## tempe85

Pioneer10 said:


> Still don't know why Phoenix dumped Zarko for nothing.


It was pretty much Zarko for McCarty plus I believe another second round pick (I think they got Zarko for 2 seconds... traded one of those seconds for McCarty). Probably not a good trade for the Suns three years down the line but McCarty is going to help the Suns more now, which is the whole point, considering they're competing for the championship now. You can say all you want about McCarty... I understand he's a rebound vacuum but he was brought in mainly to hit shots and play some minutes... and well he's hit 47% of his 3's for the Suns so far (along with playing some valuable minutes that allow the starters to get some rest). He's also an experienced veteran who has started 107 games in his career.. and he understands what it takes to win a title... winning the NCAA championship with Kentucky during his college days. Zarko wasn't even getting Darko type minutes with the Suns this season, he's young, and very raw. I'm sure he'll be a good player down the road... and the Suns may surely wish two-three years from now they had him on the roster.. but for now McCarty is more valuable to the Suns. 

So really... the Suns didn't give up Zarko for nothing.


----------



## rdc86

Kunlun said:


> You are referring to the Wizards. But they have all been on the Warriors at one point of their careers.


i think that was his point...


----------



## Pioneer10

tempe85 said:


> It was pretty much Zarko for McCarty plus I believe another second round pick (I think they got Zarko for 2 seconds... traded one of those seconds for McCarty). Probably not a good trade for the Suns three years down the line but McCarty is going to help the Suns more now, which is the whole point, considering they're competing for the championship now. You can say all you want about McCarty... I understand he's a rebound vacuum but he was brought in mainly to hit shots and play some minutes... and well he's hit 47% of his 3's for the Suns so far (along with playing some valuable minutes that allow the starters to get some rest). He's also an experienced veteran who has started 107 games in his career.. and he understands what it takes to win a title... winning the NCAA championship with Kentucky during his college days. Zarko wasn't even getting Darko type minutes with the Suns this season, he's young, and very raw. I'm sure he'll be a good player down the road... and the Suns may surely wish two-three years from now they had him on the roster.. but for now McCarty is more valuable to the Suns.
> 
> So really... the Suns didn't give up Zarko for nothing.


 Mccarty to me is next to nothing. The Suns had already picked Jim jackson. So off the bench they already Jim Jackson and Barbaso to shoot 3's. How many three's can a team launch? I just don't think McCarty adds all that much to the Suns.

The Suns would have been better off giving 10-15 minutes a game to Zarko. He's got a decent jumper but more importantly he's 6'11 guy with mobility who can get out on the break. Sounds like someone who could fit in real well in a fastbreak offense. The real reason is probably they're dumping contracts (they got second rounders for Zarko - non guaranteed) to get ready to give Amare a big contract in a year


----------



## Minstrel

I'm a big fan of Pietrus. He's a tremendous defensive player who's only going to get better. His offensive game is still very raw, he only shows flashes of being good, but he has a lot of potential there. If his offensive game were all he had, I wouldn't be impressed, but his high level defense makes his raw offensive game much more palatable. Though he hasn't panned out to that extent yet, he reminds me of a young Ron Artest.


----------



## SamTheMan67

DFISH wet that ****!! man the warriors are exciting to watch and fisher is clutch!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'm sorry Bucks fans. I know how it feels to be screwed over by that mediocre SOB Derek Fisher. Screw you Fisher.


----------

